
Help save 17 years of PC game modding history - theandrewbailey
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/04/help-save-17-years-of-pc-game-modding-history/
======
phusion
I worked in Filefront's news department for almost two years, worked closely
with the file guys and had a small staff under me. I hope they save
everything, lots of oldschool mods and whatnot on there. I remember when we
covered E3, we got a video of Gary Coleman, someone asked him to say "Hi
Filefront!" and he just said "What's filefront..." LOL.. ahh good times.

~~~
theandrewbailey
It looks like the Archive Team has already got to that:
[http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=GameFront](http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=GameFront)

~~~
MrRadar
Yes, we started archiving them last year when news updates stopped with no
explanation. We've saved 28 TB so far[1] and we plan to do a final pass to
grab anything we missed. All the files we've archived should be available to
download through the IA's WayBack Machine at their original URLs (for
example[2]).

[1]
[http://tracker.archiveteam.org/gamefront/](http://tracker.archiveteam.org/gamefront/)
[2]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20151030203630/http://www.gamefr...](https://web.archive.org/web/20151030203630/http://www.gamefront.com/files/20888016/Grand_Theft_Auto_IV_Mod___GTA_Ultimate_Vehicle_Pack_v5)

~~~
Blackthorn
Thank you! It is always so upsetting to try to play an old game, and find that
the mods have been lost to history.

